# Who is runner up?.....(discuss)



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

To Paul Dalton, or is he just the best at marketing his services?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't mention that name!!!!

It's like id you say Macbeth there is always trouble! 



Now turnaround three times and say three Hail Mary's


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

If you think the marketing of MD is good then speak to Dom at dodo I believe he was behind it?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

It all depends on how you view Paul - is he really THE best the UK has?
Are there others whom we don't know of or about due to not being a (ex-)member of this site, or others?
There's at least one member who rarely has the time to post, that would eclipse Paul, since he's been doing painting, wet sanding, and polishing to perfection (without being aware it was anything other than his job) for 16 years now.
Then, how do you square the circle regarding the likes of Clark and Matt (PB and OYM respectively), not to mention Glyn, Ian, Paul, Dave, etc, etc, and etc.

I'd say Paul opened a lot of people's eyes to this trade/game (or was it a combo of him and the person behind him, whom we all know, that devised his infamous £5000 60+ step detail), but those that time who trailed in his wake, have more than caught up, and have matched his level of expertise - I don't believe there's a level beyond where they've all reached now, so as a consequence, it's simply a case of a number all sharing that high-level plateau.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

PJS said:


> It all depends on how you view Paul - is he really THE best the UK has?
> Are there others whom we don't know of or about due to not being a (ex-)member of this site, or others?
> There's at least one member who rarely has the time to post, that would eclipse Paul, since he's been doing painting, wet sanding, and polishing to perfection (without being aware it was anything other than his job) for 16 years now.
> Then, how do you square the circle regarding the likes of Clark and Matt (PB and OYM respectively), not to mention Glyn, Ian, Paul, Dave, etc, etc, and etc.
> ...


Think you mean Peter at Eclipse.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

No, PJS is saying that other members would eclipse PD 

S


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> No, PJS is saying that other members would eclipse PD
> 
> S


oh yes. Doh!!

Also, there is a chap of Asian apperance who has done some superb work. Some of the very best and I'm pretty sure he is not a member on here.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

For me, Dave (?) at Sportscar Protection ranks very highly...

S


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> oh yes. Doh!!
> 
> Also, there is a chap of Asian apperance who has done some superb work. Some of the very best and I'm pretty sure he is not a member on here.


Your thinking of Gurcharn, or Elite Detailer. He is very under the radar, although is an excellent detailer.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Who's the guy who does the Full body wet sands. to me that is an amazing level of skill. i know all the other dewtailer will do wet sanding to a degree but to regularily do full body wet sands and consistantly get better than factory finishes is outstanding.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Kelly at KDS Keltec probably.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Kelly at KDS Keltec probably.


Thanks Dom ,

Oh yes been wet sanding whole cars for over 18 years now , thanks PJ you was very close :thumb:

here is the link to a full wet sand detail i have done in the past

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/gassin...S wet sand and paint refurbishment&mid=127202

I have joined and all paid up to post on here just never had the time , just had a customer of mine tell me about this thread so i guessed i best say HI .

I promise i will be on here alot more in a couple of months time just got loads going on and always fully booked .

This is the sort of cars i have being processed through my workshop mowadays without using marketing sunts . 
comes down to the quality of work being produced .























































if you had not guessed the Blue M3 is mine :thumb:

Forgot to add this video i made a few years back


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

great thread... in some ways its a shame PD left, but then i guess that was his choice

i like reading the pro section, and it would be good to see him post in there again


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

In the detailing world (I'll probably get flamed to deat for saying it) but I'd say the detailers and hobbyist are the best at marketing products/methods/services, mainly through reviews, questions asked and answers and pointers into techniques. The best for me is where products speak for themselves, no need for marketing guff... even though I studied marketing at uni!

But if your talking quality of work Dave KG, Caledonia, Clark and so on are all up there, I only wish I could reach their levels.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Who's the guy who does the Full body wet sands. to me that is an amazing level of skill. i know all the other dewtailer will do wet sanding to a degree but to regularily do full body wet sands and consistantly get better than factory finishes is outstanding.


Hi been wet sanding whole vehicles for a long while now , one of the best turnarounds was this car (nice flat panels and black) :thumb:



















Kelly


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:doublesho What a reflection pic!! Amazing! :thumb:


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

I was looking at the first picture thinking 'wheres the black car?' , finally twigged when I saw the wing mirror :doublesho

That is an insane reflection!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Hi been wet sanding whole vehicles for a long while now , one of the best turnarounds was this car (nice flat panels and black) :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb picture:thumb: I guess you don't wet sand everything just for the hell of it. It be nice to see you on the forum a bit more often sharing your knowledge of the art and how to decide when to wet sand or not. I understand that you must be very busy though:thumb:

PD? Well I don't believe he's any better a detailer than some members on here. He's got himself a place in the market where he can basically take as long as he needs and charge what he likes. Damn good marketing! What do you think Dom?


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Avanti said:


> To Paul Dalton, or is he just the best at marketing his services?


Is it just that he is the only one that had a long article on a mainstream motoring show?? even people I know that are barely into cars when I mention washing my car say "have you seen that bloke on fifth gear that polishes super cars for a living" and similar comments. Bit like when Sabine was on top gear, now every time women race drivers are mentioned her name comes up even though before TG most people had never heard of her, yet there are probably 100's of better female drivers out there.


kdskeltec said:


>


I vote that is the most amazing detailing pic I have ever seen!! top marks.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

wow what a reflection as previously said I was looking for the car yhen realised the mirror wasn't fastened to the unit wall


----------



## barongreenback (Sep 13, 2009)

Kelly - that reflection shot is astounding :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

barongreenback said:


> Kelly - that reflection shot is astounding :thumb:


Thanks

here is a before and during shot




























Kelly


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

And another :doublesho reaction to that reflection shot..!!!!

WOWAWIA...!!!!

Outstanding :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Thanks
> 
> here is a before and during shot
> 
> ...


Love the reflection shot it's simply:doublesho, but does any one else think the above looks pretty cool and would be a unique paint job if it where all over the car


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I think PD was at the time of the fifth gear feature one of the few who were truly at the top of the class. But now 3 or so years on i think a lot of people have caught him up.

Also his clientele (at least the ones he showcased) seemed to be mostly people who were very well off financially. So it is a lot easier to turn out amazing details with superb attention to detail when you can have the car for a full week and charge for your time vs most other pros who are lucky if their client can afford to be without the car for two days.


----------



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

Its nice to see some work like this just shows another dimension to detailing keep up the good work be nice to see a write up when you have time. 

Micael.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That reflection shot is stunning , I had no idea you were located there (I live by Brands Hatch) might have to stop in and say hello one day! :thumb:


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

amazing relfection there


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

OMG what a photo of that reflection - more more!!!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I think there is a huge level of jealousy against Paul Dalton on here which is unfortunate as I feel that he would be a welcome addition to an already very helpful forum. It seems like many people regard him as "that guy who gets the vast majority of media attention and obviously does very well for himself" and this is bound to cause a bit of a rift as some detailers on here aren't as busy as him yet feel as if they put far more effort into their business than he does.

I don't know the reason why PD left DW, either way he would always have been another voice to listen to and maybe even very helpful for aspiring pro's etc.

Who is the best detailer in the world? Come on guys, you should know this.... It's The Master Detailer!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ducky said:


> That reflection shot is stunning , I had no idea you were located there (I live by Brands Hatch) might have to stop in and say hello one day! :thumb:


You are more than welcome to pop in :thumb:

warning thou if i am busy which is nearly all the time i my not be able to talk for long if at all , will just be pot luck really if i am available. (tracy in the office makes a good cup of tea or coffie and is a petrolhead and is better looking than me) 

One of the downfalls of running my own company and carrying out all wet sands , machine correction and leather repairs myself is never enough hours during the day for everything


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

i don't know what you people are talking about, it is quite clear that Clean Dean is the BEST detailer in the world....

http://www.cleandean.com/

8)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

theDodo said:


> i don't know what you people are talking about, it is quite clear that Clean Dean is the BEST detailer in the world....
> 
> http://www.cleandean.com/
> 
> 8)


Dude thats like the ultimate porno for the guys on here :doublesho:lol::lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> Dude thats like the ultimate porno for the guys on here :doublesho:lol::lol:


Quality marketing for dvd sales, pmsl "do I shake it to make it foam":lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Quality marketing for dvd sales, pmsl "do I shake it to make it foam":lol:


If he had of come out with "why yes you do" it would have been a better reply IMO, he missed a trick there :lol:


----------

